
Facebook is slapped with first fine for Cambridge Analytica scandal - tareqak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/2018/07/10/5c63a730-848b-11e8-8f6c-46cb43e3f306_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.0b02f3870a0c
======
eberkund
Less than 1 million dollars? Is this a joke?

~~~
jimnotgym
It was pre-GDPR so that is the max fine available

~~~
noir_lord
Yep. If they fuck up next time it could cost 4% of Global Revenue - Quick
google says that's ~1.7bn dollars.

